# Painful ovaries during stims



## donnyjoneslondon (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi everyone

I am on the 21 day long protocol and currently on day 5 of Gonal F. Today I have been suffering with pain from what I assume are my ovaries.  It feels really sore and I'm scared to make any sudden movements! Does anyone have any advice to ease the discomfort?  I'm tempted to use a hot water bottle but I'm being really precious and don't want to do anything which may damage the follicles! Silly I know!  

Amanda


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Definitely give the clinic a call - they will probably suggest a hot water bottle and paracetamol, but anything like this is worth checking with them. Lots of ladies use a hot water bottle during stims. When is your first scan? 

Good luck 

Xxx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi Amanda - I'm also on day 5 of Gonal F stimms and am feeling exactly the same as you! Hot water bottles are supposed to help as the warmth is good for the growing ovaries. You can take paracetamol if you get too uncomfy. 

When are you due for your scan? 

Last time I didnt respond for the first 7 days as they gave me too low dosage so theyve put it up a bit this time. Just need to be careful you dont get over stimulated. Ive got my scan tomorrow morning so will be able to see how well my follies are doing

xxx


----------



## donnyjoneslondon (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello ladies.

Thanks for the reassuring replies. I had a blood test yesterday and they called to tell me to continue with the dose I'm on (225 IU).  Would it show up in the bloods if I was overstimming? I have my first treatment scan on Friday.  Hopefully there is no overstimming going on down there!

The pain has eased off today and I have been drinking plenty of water which seems to be helping. Good to know that I can also take paracetamol, as I was avoiding taking any other drugs! 

I did have a cyst drained before I started the stims and I am just praying that it hasn't reared its ugly head!

Thanks again

Amanda


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

I think bloods can show something but you'll know more once you've had your scan. You'll be fine. Just call the clinic if you have any concerns but as long as you aren't feeling unwell, there prob no reasons for concern. 

Good luck with your treatment hun xx


----------

